# Amending my Euurotunnel booking



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I have a crossing booked which contains the reg no of my current MH however we are changing the MH prior to our trip.


I suspect that if I contact them to advise this will cost me some dosh.


So, based on anyone's experience, can you advise if it is advisable to do this...or just turn up; punch in the code for the booking; and then presumably manually enter the reg no of my new vehicle?


Cheers


Graham:smile2:


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi
I have changed my reg in the past with no cost.
Steve


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

When I booked our crossing for August I already had my new MH on order but did not know the reg number


I called and checked and they said no problem just make the booking without the reg number and let us know when you have it 


I think as long as the material facts are the same (height/width/length/weight) then I don't think its a problem


If on the other hand you booked in a VW T5 and turn up in a Winnebago that might be a problem!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, call them if you can. but you could turn up & explain things over the intercom....


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

GMJ said:


> I have a crossing booked which contains the reg no of my current MH however we are changing the MH prior to our trip.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Graham:smile2:


Hi Graham,

I've just done exactly the same. Give them a ring, they are really helpful and it doesn't cost anything.

Cheers Alan


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Tezmcd said:


> I think as long as the material facts are the same (height/width/length/weight) then I don't think its a problem
> If on the other hand you booked in a VW T5 and turn up in a Winnebago that might be a problem!


They do not ask any of those things when making a Eurotunnel reservation. there is only one class of campervan.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks all - great response from the MHF posse as usual


I'll bell them when I get less time:smile2:


Cheers again


Graham:smile2:


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

"If on the other hand you booked in a VW T5 and turn up in a Winnebago that might be a problem!"

(sorry, pressing "quote" did not work!).

Actually, this would make no difference - they both count as campervans!

One reason why the Eurotunnel pricing policy is so unfair!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

"One reason why the Eurotunnel pricing policy is so unfair! "


It's fair for my 8m van and no charge for ANY change no matter how many times :wink2:


tony


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

It might be ok for you, Gemmy, but it's unfair for many others. We took our small MH + a trailer, our total length was less than a large MH, but we had to pay a lot more because of the small trailer.

Also, our MH is a van conversion, but we have to pay more than a van of the same size does.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Easyriders said:


> It might be ok for you, Gemmy, but it's unfair for many others. We took our small MH + a trailer, our total length was less than a large MH, but we had to pay a lot more because of the small trailer.
> 
> Also, our MH is a van conversion, but we have to pay more than a van of the same size does.


If you feel unhappy then use the ferry,

tony


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

You're a really nice guy, Gemmy. Do you ever say anything nice to anyone?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes he does, I think it was in 2008, I still have not got over it, still taking the tablets.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If anyone is unhappy with service from any company then re think your dealings with them.


I'm unhappy with ferries, so I don't use them 


Applies to other companies also


I don't come on here complaining that it's unfair, I don't ask for commiserations because I 've been charged a tenner too much, I deal with it.


Eurotunnel terms and conditions are not secret and readily available As I said, if you are unhappy, go elsewhere for your travel


tony


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

GEMMY said:


> If you feel unhappy then use the ferry,
> 
> tony


Actually I thought that's good advice.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

I'm surprised you've never moaned about ferries, you moan about lots of other things Gemmy!

But I think you are missing the point. If you are unhappy with one ferry company, you can choose another. A ferry is not a viable alternative for us, for several reasons, and Eurotunnel is a monopoly for this form of travel.

I think their pricing policy is unfair, and so do many others. I was pointing this out to someone who clearly didn't know that you pay the same for a VW camper as you do for a Winnebago. I wasn't moaning, just making a point.

But then, I do try to keep my comments on this site polite, helpful and informative whenever possible.

Linda


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Easyriders said:


> I'm surprised you've never moaned about ferries, you moan about lots of other things Gemmy!
> 
> But I think you are missing the point. If you are unhappy with one ferry company, you can choose another. A ferry is not a viable alternative for us, for several reasons, and Eurotunnel is a monopoly for this form of travel.
> 
> ...


So it's Linda is it

Please note I am an equal opportunity poster.>

Does this mean i'm not on your xmas card list anymore?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Easyriders said:


> "If on the other hand you booked in a VW T5 and turn up in a Winnebago that might be a problem!"
> 
> (sorry, pressing "quote" did not work!).
> 
> ...


And both charged 20% more than they charge for a 3.5t Luton Van that is the same size or bigger.

Just add windows and they add 20% to the fare.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If you book a ferry and make a change...........they sting you


If you are 25mm longer than booked ..............they sting you


Eurotunnel .........what you see is what you get :wink2:


tony


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

They sting you the same for a Romahome Solo as an RV and that is 20% more than for a Luton van.

So drive a motorhome and Eurotunnel sting you an extra 20% just 'cos you have a cooker & sink in it.

The ferries don't. :wink2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It's still a GREAT way of getting to the Continent though isn't it:grin2:


I'd prefer ferries for the cost however Mrs GMJ doesn't travel well on them so whilst I baulk at the price I soon forget it given the convenience.


We love sitting in the back of our MH having a coffee/some lunch...whilst getting envious stares from other passengers wandering by to use the facilities:grin2:


40 mins later and we are on our way


Graham:smile2:


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

Eurotunnel all the way for me...in fact I will be on it next Saturday in the early hours for our annual 2 week trip to La Belle France!..Yippeeee!


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We both agree, GMJ, it is a better way to travel, and the only one for us, as I get severe sea sickness even crossing the Mersey, and we have a very wimpy dog who would be sure to panic if left in the hold by himself on a ferry.

But both John and I still feel that their pricing policy is unfair. Linda


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So easy!*

I didn't bother to ring them but having looked at my booking they provide a password so you can log in and amend on line.

2 mins later MH reg no updated and no cost :smile2:

Tidy:smile2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Easyriders said:


> We both agree, GMJ, it is a better way to travel, and the only one for us, as I get severe sea sickness even crossing the Mersey, and we have a very wimpy dog who would be sure to panic if left in the hold by himself on a ferry.
> 
> But both John and I still feel that their pricing policy is unfair. Linda


I agree completely with all of that.

I actually asked 3 ET representatives at a travel show "Why they surcharge motorhomes and minibuses but not vans?" Their reply was that "on average" motorhomes and minibuses are bigger than vans.

I asked how they came to that conclusion - they couldn't give me an answer.

I then asked how they justified charging 20% more for a tiny Romahome Solo (what is effectively a Fiat 500 van) than for a Sprinter Luton van - they couldn't give me a straight answer - just mumbles about "what the market will stand".

"So it's just a matter of charging what you can get away with?" - again no straight answer or any denial.

What they effectively said was so long Minibus and Motorhome drivers continued to be happy to be "stung" they would continue to be happy to "sting" them.


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Changed my details on line yesterday, simple and cost nothing


----------

